# melco emc6-4t



## MOrepoman (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a question for the board here about my emc6-4t. I am trying to do t-shirts with it and all I can do is blow holes in the shirts. What am I doing wrong. Please help. Is it speed? Needle size? Backing? because I have tried 4 kinds of that. Help please. This goes for all kinds of shirts not just t-shirts.


----------



## Rags (Apr 21, 2007)

Could be a number of things. Does it do it on every design you try or just the one youre having issues with? Tensions could also be the problem. Everyone will need alot more details to try and help. Embroidery is just that way - lotsa variables to look into.


----------



## MOrepoman (Apr 15, 2007)

It does it on every shirt I try. I can do hats like a champion but can not do any kind of shirt or jacket to save my life.


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

I would start with good needles and be 100% sure the design is flawless.

Does it do it with every design or jsut that one? Most all times, its going to be the design.

What type and how much backing are you using?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Matt,
For t's, I always use a poly mesh backing and a design that is not too heavy. T shirt material won't support a heavy design(6-8000 stitches for a left chest is about right). I'd start with checking your tension. Do you have a test pattern made up or not? A simple satin I or T pattern will tell you if your tensions are set correctly. Usually, when you get holes for the way you are describing, it's because the design is just too heavy for the material. Just remember than your machine is pulling it's threads through the fabric and stretching it. If there isn't enough material to support it, it is just balling up. T shirt fabric is a lot different than hat fabric. Or , if the design is too dense, the needle keeps coming down in one spot and causing problems.


----------

